

Searches on YouTube giving Experiment Warning Message - grumblepeet

Basically a search on YouTube gets a red v=bar at the top of the results page with the words: Experiment: There may be confidential content in your search results. Please do not share outside Google.&#60;p&#62;Anyone else seeing this at the moment?
======
AlexanderDhoore
I have it as well, but in Dutch: "Experiment: je zoekresultaten kunnen
vertrouwelijke inhoud bevatten. Deel deze inhoud niet met mensen buiten
Google."

------
c0n5pir4cy
I'm getting it, this is actually kind of interesting, Viral marketing for
something perhaps?

Edit: looks like it might just be a botched revision.

~~~
grumblepeet
Ah thanks for the info, was worried it was just me for a while although the
YouTube discussion on Google Groups is pretty full of this now.

------
chemcoder
here is a screenshot of the same <http://awesomescreenshot.com/048198m964>

------
mswen
I just saw it as well

